# biggest one day job ever !



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

i thought i had the day off but when i got to the office my boss says 

(your going with me to hang and finish a house in one day)

holy crud i thought !

we get to a house that is about 4000 sqf
i about sh!T my self then he says no the one behind it !
i walked around the house to find a little girls play house 96 sqf to be exact complete with a loft and vaulted lids we put up the board in an hour and a 1/2 and was finish coated by 2:00 

that little girl sat in the window all day watching us work i dont even think she got up once !

its these kind of jobs that make me happy sure her dad could have put up some plywood on the walls and called it good but if you have a daughter as i do you know that would never be fitting of a princess ! :thumbup:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

one of those jobs that make you feel good at the end of the day ! I could just see my 13 mo. old daughter watching me do that to her play house in a couple of years !!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

